# A state full of drunks



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The schools in Green Bay let out today at 12:00.Administrators wanted to make sure the kids got home safely.They are afraid some drunken tailgating Puker fan might run them over.Wow what a reason to let out school early. :shake:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Teacher's unions are an absolute joke. :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> Teacher's unions are an absolute joke. :shake: :shake: :shake:


Come on Recurve.....the decision was made by the Green Bay Superintedant of schools.Last time I checked Sup's couldn't belong to NEA. :eyeroll:


----------

